# Bugs

## Jam_myaso

Здравствуйте, у меня возник такой вопрос - если у меня по каким-то причинам не собирается та или иная программа и вывод ошибки не загугливается, какие действия я должен предпринять? Должен ли я написать багрепорт и куда его писать, если я испольую не только офф дерево портежей?

----------

## fank

Видимо, запостить сюда.

Если есть знания английского - на англоязычную версию этого форума, там более ответственные люди, их больше и иногда они больше знают

Если баг связан именно с прогой - на офсайт проги, в саппорт или на местный багтрекер/форум

Удачи.

----------

